# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Mogelijke diagnoses

## rtjonatsien

Gevoelloosheid linkerhelft lichaam
van linkerborst tot linkervoet.
kan met rechterhand geen object (potlood) vasthouden.
rechterhand gekromd.

waar zou dit allemaal op kunnen wijzen.
Deze symptomen kwamen plotseling opdagen.
Begon met pijnlijke schouder die warm werd later slepend lopen.

----------


## sietske763

hoelang heb je dit al ?
het lijken wel verschijnselen van een TIA
kan je het allemaal wat beter benoemen?
oa traden deze symptomen op bv na een korte maar hevige klacht.
hoe is het met je mondhoeken?iets scheef.......of even scheef geweest?

----------


## rtjonatsien

Bedankt voor de reactie.
Het gaat om mijn nichtje. Geen TIA.
Ik ontving dit bericht en maak me erge zorgen.
Pnderstaand de berichten die ik ontving.

Hi Roy,
Op dit moment zitten we allen hier in spanning. Audrey is vanmiddag opgenomen in het ziekenhuis om een spoedscan te maken van haar rug. Ze wordt getest op het Brown Sequar syndroom.
Ze had last van pijnlijke schouder die warm werd en onrustige benen en kon maandag slechts slepend lopen.
Ik heb gegoogled en hoop dat het geen tumor is.
--------------

Ik hoor net van Peter dat Audrey vanaf boven haar linkerborst tot aan haar linkervoet geen gevoel heeft.
Ze kan met haar rechterhand niet eens een balpen vasthouden,
Ook moest ze haar 2 handen naast elkaar doen en toen bleek dat haar rechterhand helemaal gekromd was.
Dit was allemaal tijdens het voor onderzoek, dus voor ze de scan ging maken.

----------


## rtjonatsien

PS.
Ik woon op Aruba.
Mijn zus en nichtje in Nederland.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo,
He vervelend voor je nichtje dat ze zulke verschijnselen heeft!
Hopelijk na onderzoeken weten jullie meer!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## rtjonatsien

Hartelijk dank voor de bemoedigende woorden.

----------

